# rental v buying outright medical equipment



## Frank (26 Jul 2012)

I recently had to start using a piece of medical kit.

Currently I am renting at just  under 100 a month.

The overall purchase is about 1400.

Is it just me or is the rental price excessive for something with this purchase price.

There was a 3 month trial which went well so here to stay. So there wasn't much point buying outright straight away.

renting means any problems will be remedied by the company and potential tax credit towards it.

Outright purchase is jumping out at me though..


----------



## Slim (27 Jul 2012)

Frank said:


> I recently had to start using a piece of medical kit.
> 
> Currently I am renting at just  under 100 a month.
> 
> ...



Yes, really expensive. The machine may well be a lot cheaper in the UK. Only thing is Drugs Payment Scheme will refund you any prescription over €132 per month if the machine is prescribed, added with any other family medication.


----------



## Frank (30 Jul 2012)

Actually found a place in the uk that looks like selling for about 500 even with the exchange rate. If they will sell to the public.

Query has been sent.

I feel like they are definitely taking me for a ride. This is out and out profiteering. Not like an Irish company I know.


----------

